# Боюсь умереть из-за проблем с позвоночником



## Blaugrana (23 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. Мне 20 лет. Меня в течение года беспокоят боли в шее, головокружение при повороте шеи, тошнота, тяжесть в голове, пульсирующие боли в висках, закладывание ушей, а также боли в спине между лопатками. Боли ноющие, не сильные, но продолжительные, усиливаются при волнении и усталости. Также беспокоит постоянное чувство тревоги, страх за свое здоровье, страх умереть из за этих проблем с позвоночником. Я делала рентген шейного и грудного отдела, есть нестабильность с3, с4, с6, а также сколиоз грудного отдела первой степени. Общий анализ крови, биохимия и ревмопробы в норме. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что мне делать и насколько опасно для жизни мое состояние. Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

j


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Июл 2018)

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи проходили? Покажите результаты.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Проходила полгода назад. Был снижен кровоток слева на 5%


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Июл 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу, владеющему мышечными техниками. После беседы с вами, изучения рентгенограмм, результатов УЗДГ, тщательного неврологического  и ортопедического осмотра врач установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение (медикаментозное. мануальная терапия, ЛФК), что позволит вам избавиться от заболевания.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Спасибо за ответ. Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько опасно мое заболевание для жизни. Просто мне кажется, что я доживаю свои последние дни.


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana, это не последние Ваши дни. Успокойтесь по этому поводу. Тем более что


Blaugrana написал(а):


> Общий анализ крови, биохимия и ревмопробы в норме.


Оттого что Вы нервничаете симптоматика и усиливается. Почитайте книгу Курпатова _Средство от вегетососудистой дистонии._


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Спасибо за ответ. Обязательно найду и прочитаю эту книгу


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Кому-то помогают еще смотреть видео Алексея Красикова, попробуйте и их. Мне лично Курпатов понравился, а Красиков нет. А насчет смерти не переживайте - не умрете. У Вас это состояние длиться уже год и не умерли же.....


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Просто прочитала в нете, что нестабильность в шейном отделе может привести к параличу или инсульту и вот теперь страшно. Симптомы очень пугают меня


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana, у меня тоже нестабильность. У Вас сколько мм?


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

2 мм


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Ну насколько я знаю 2 мм это и за нестабильность то не считается, а норма. С таким и в армию берут. У меня гораздо больше - 4 мм. Так что не придумывайте всякого насчет инсультов и паралича. Лечитесь. Все будет нормально.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

А можно ли с этими проблемами ездить на море, летать в самолете? Нет ли ограничений при приеме на работу?


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Если про 2 мм, то думаю если в армию можно, то на море тоже можно))))))))) @Blaugrana, я не врач ничего Вам рекомендовать не могу. Вы пишите, что есть проблема со здоровьем. Не понятно они у Вас постоянны или периодически возникают и как часто? А Вы кто по специальности?

При приеме на работу медосмотр очень поверхностный и если не будете жаловаться на проблемы, то никто про них и не узнает)))))))) А какой у Вас диагноз?


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Я студентка. Через 2 года окончу универ и надо будет искать работу. У меня каждый день возникают эти ужасные симптомы, страшно выходить на улицу одной, боюсь, что станет плохо и никто не поможет(((

Диагноз: нестабильность с3, с4, с6, неврастения, паническое расстройство
Еще сколиоз грудного отдела


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Эти симптомы возникают когда? Когда Вы выходите на улицу, а дома нет? В течении какого времени длятся?

Ну в универ же Вы ходите одна?

А попробуйте поискать психотерапевта (не с таблетками), а с разговорами. Вы молодая скорее всего впечатлительная и тревожная (Вам еще 2 года учиться, а Вы уже за медосмотр переживаете). Может в жизни что-то произошло или напугало Вас.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Когда я дома, то в меньшей степени, так как дома можно лечь на кровать, если станет плохо. Я хожу в универ с одногруппницей, она живет в соседнем подъезде.

Я имею в виду, как совмещать работу и эти проблемы. Я 2 года назад устроилась на лето продавцом в магазин игрушек, медосмотра вообще не было, только собеседование, но меня тогда еще не беспокоил позвоночник

Меня напугали статьи в интернете про возможный паралич или инсульт, плюс постоянно болит и кружится голова, хожу как в тумане


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana, у меня у самой такие же проблемы..... Конечно работе это вредит. Одно дело работать с ясной головой которая не болит, другое дело с больной туманной головой...........Тут все понятно.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

@Тт, а кем вы работаете? Как вообще живете? Не страшно? Мне уже жить страшно(((


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Инженер по охране труда. Очень страшно! Поддерживает сестра. Спасибо ей огромное, а то бы я уже с ума сошла.

Но мне кажется у нас с Вами все-таки разное. У Вас скорее всего это во многом нервное и должно пройти. Очень похоже на панические атаки. Я не боюсь одна из дома выходить или оставаться, нет страха смерти. Мне не требуется прилечь. Просто болит голова или она тяжелая.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

@Тт, а на работе знают про ваши проблемы со здоровьем и как к этому относятся? Меня в школе не понимали учителя из за дрожания рук и заикания от волнения. Они не понимали, как можно так сильно нервничать


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana, конечно не знают. И Вы не вздумайте коллегам рассказывать. Поверьте мне работодатели не любят больных работников.


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

В универе коллеги знают. Я вообще выгляжу больной все время, это сразу видно


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@Blaugrana,  ну универ это другое. Там пусть знают. Вы хорошо учитесь? на кого?


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

Учусь средне, на факультете испанского языка и литературы


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

Поправляйтесь!


----------



## Blaugrana (24 Июл 2018)

@Тт, спасибо. Надеюсь, что не умру


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте. Это снова я. Меня опять беспокоят те же самые проблемы плюс сильная метеочувствительность, скачет давление, постоянно кружится голова. Сегодня вечером, когда я смотрела футбол по телевизору, у меня появилась тяжесть в голове, затем ком в горле, который постепенно спустился вниз в грудную клетку, казалось, что не могу вдохнуть. Я очень сильно испугалась, у меня стало дрожать все тело, казалось, что руки и ноги как будто не мои. Давление в момент приступа 128/74, пульс 112, после приступа 113/70, пульс 96. Сейчас вроде отпустило, но до сих пор болит шея сзади, тяжесть в грудной клетке и спине. Неужели все эти ужасные симптомы из за позвоночника. Сейчас пишу и плачу, очень страшно(((

Еще хочу сказать, что постоянно хрустит и щелкает шея при поворотах головы, что тоже сильно пугает. Вообще у меня все суставы в теле хрустят, но шея кроме этого еще и болит и голова кружится


----------



## La murr (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, Вы нашли возможность воспользоваться рекомендациями, данными Вам @Владимир Воротынцев?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2018)

Blaugrana написал(а):


> ... у меня появилась тяжесть в голове, затем ком в горле, который постепенно спустился вниз в грудную клетку, казалось, что не могу вдохнуть. Я очень сильно испугалась, у меня стало дрожать все тело, казалось, что руки и ноги как будто не мои. Давление в момент приступа 128/74, пульс 112, после приступа 113/70, пульс 96. ...


Эти все симптомы не из-за позвоночника, а из-за повышенной эмоциональности и неправильной реакции организма на внешние раздражители.


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, перестаньте плакать. Когда Вы смотрели футбол, то наверное за кого-то болели, вот из-за нервов и произошел приступ. Сколько по времени длиться приступ? Когда нет приступов как Вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Blaugrana, Вы нашли возможность воспользоваться рекомендациями, данными Вам @Владимир Воротынцев?


Я была у невролога, ходила на массаж и ЛФК


Тт написал(а):


> @Blaugrana, перестаньте плакать. Когда Вы смотрели футбол, то наверное за кого-то болели, вот из-за нервов и произошел приступ. Сколько по времени длиться приступ? Когда нет приступов как Вы себя чувствуете?


Приступ длится 5-10 минут, затем еще где то 2 часа остаются остаточные явления в виде дрожи в теле и мышечного напряжения. Когда нет приступа, чувствую себя не очень хорошо, тяжесть в голове, тошнота, постоянная тревога и страх за свою жизнь и свое здоровье


Blaugrana написал(а):


> Приступ длится 5-10 минут, затем еще где то 2 часа остаются остаточные явления в виде дрожи в теле и мышечного напряжения. Когда нет приступа, чувствую себя не очень хорошо, тяжесть в голове, тошнота, постоянная тревога и страх за свою жизнь и свое здоровье.


Еще постоянно ноет шея и болит между лопатками


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, а Курпатова читали?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Еще нет


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, а как же Вы вылечиться тогда хотите? Там прям про Вас написано)


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Я просто не могу поверить, что это невроз. Вы думаете, это он?


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

Это он. Это он.) Вам даже диагноз поставили такой. Предлагаю: успокоиться, не нервничать, понять, что хорошее настроение - залог Вашего излечения. А поскольку Вы в это не верите - попутно ходите к врачам. У эндокринолога были?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> У эндокринолога были?


Да была. Щитовидка в норме. Я боюсь инсульта или паралича из за нестабильности в шее


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

Я же Вам писала, что 2 мм это норма. Спросите у врачей.

Боитесь инсульта или паралича из за нестабильности в шее, а не боитесь из-за своих страхов всю жизнь пропустить мимо, прожить в необоснованном страхе?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

@Тт, мне сложно поверить, что этот страх не обоснован. А сколиоз разве не опасен? Я читала, что он может привести к нарушению функции внутренних органов


----------



## FlyLady (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, почему антидепрессанты не хотите попробовать?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

@FlyLady, родители категорически против


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, у Вас какая степень сколиоза?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Первая


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, Вам снимки делали? Как определили?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Да делали. По снимкам и определили


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, Вы конечно можете проконсультироваться с врачами, что первая степень не приведет к тому, о чем Вы читали, но на мой взгляд это Вам вряд ли поможет, потому что Вы придумаете новую болезнь, которая конечно же тоже будет приводить к летальному исходу. Я не врач, но по-моему это называется ипохондрия. Потому что: и у меня есть сколиоз, и у ваших одногруппников, возможно он есть у Ваших родителей и у Вашего врача скорее всего он тоже есть, но никто из нас о нем и не думает.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Сколиоз может быть у них и есть, но они не испытывают постоянную боль в спине и в грудной клетке, а я да. Из за этого мне постоянно страшно и тревожно


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

Вот прям никогда не бывает, что Вы себя хорошо чувствуете? Постоянно, круглосуточно испытываете боль?

А каким-нибудь фитнесом занимаетесь?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Да, никогда не бывает. У меня то боль, то просто напряжение в спине и в голове. Не бывает такого, чтобы ничего не было. Хожу на танцы и на плавание


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana,  значит надо искать врача и причину Вашего состояния. И лечиться.

А МРТ тоже делали?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Не делала. Никто не говорил и не давал направления


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

А про головную боль что говорят? Почему болит?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Говорят головная боль напряжения, всд


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

А как лечить эту боль, что говорят?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Выписывают цитрамон, вазобрал, при сильной боли ибупрофен


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

А это какой врач Вас лечит?
И Вы каждый день пьете таблетки?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Невролог. Да каждый день и из дома не выхожу без лекарств


----------



## Тт (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, может быть Вам сменить врача на другого?


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, а не пробовали шею в покое подержать какое то время? Воротник Шанца, например, поносить несколько часов в день?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Хорошо. Попробую сменить врача. Хотя я с детства на учете у нескольких неврологов была, но никто ничего толком сказать не мог. Сейчас уже больше года наблюдаюсь у одного невролога, но попробую еще к другому сходить


olga68 написал(а):


> @Blaugrana, а не пробовали шею в покое подержать какое то время? Воротник Шанца, например, поносить несколько часов в день?


Не пробовала. А где его можно купить?


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

Blaugrana написал(а):


> Не пробовала. А где его можно купить?


В товарах для здоровья и в аптеках. Может и действительно Ваша нестабильность как то влияет. У меня сейчас невестка с малюсенькой грыжей в шее лечится. Так прям в обмороки падала и приступы были. У меня самой грыжа в шее такие давала приступы, а врачи не верили, голову проверяли.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Скажите пожалуйста, если нестабильность как то влияет, но она не угрожает моей жизни и здоровью?


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

Ну жизни точно не угрожает. Но лечить то все равно нужно. Попробуйте действительно обратить внимание врача на это.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Хорошо. Я проконсультируюсь с врачом по этому поводу. Это точно не последние дни моей жизни? Мне просто реально страшно


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

Ну от страха Вам уже много чего посоветовали. Успокоительное не помешает. МРТ головы и шеи не делали?


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

МРТ не делала, так как никто не говорил и не давал направление. Только рентген шейного и грудного отдела делала.


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

Blaugrana написал(а):


> Не делала, так как никто не говорил и не давал направление. Только рентген шейного и грудного отдела делала


Вы поговорите с врачем про МРТ. Может, у них просто квот нет и прийдется платно сделать. А вообще, должны дать направление.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

olga68 написал(а):


> Вы поговорите с врачем про МРТ. Может, у них просто квот нет и прийдется платно сделать. А вообще, должны дать направление.


Спасибо большое за совет


----------



## горошек (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, невроз у вас прям классический. А ваше нервное состояние как раз и даёт напряжение мышц, их спазмы, а от этого и боли в т ч и головные. Сделайте МРТ за свои деньги, может убедитесь, что ничего серьёзного нет. Хотя, если для вас даже сколиоз 1 степени это серезно.... Примечательно, что подавляющее большинство неврозников не верят, что их состояние от нервов. Мы с дочерью принадлежим к меньшинству. Мы наоборот, склонны все болячки списывать прежде всего на нервы. У дочери состояние позвоночника намного хуже вашего. А какие у неё были жуткие головные боли и псхигенная рвота! И ещё много чего было. Пролечила нервы. Сейчас тьфу, тьфу, тьфу и во славу Господа. А похудела при это на 8 кг, хотя и толстой не была. Нос один тотчал. И с желудкомв ннеё с детства проблемы... А нервы были первичных. И да, пока вы не успокоилась, наживете себе от нервов и реальных болячек. Ищите грамотного психотерапевта, не бойтесь психиатра. Главное, чтоб специалист был хороший, а не название. И пойдите уже к мануальному терапевту, на массаж сходите. Начните пока пить настоечки. Пион немного мышечное напряжение снимает, валерьянка ритм сердца успокаивает, а пустырник поспать поможет. И правильно, смотрите видео, читайте. Я вам ещё Павла Федоренко к списку прибавлю. Жаль, но родители у вас похоже тоже тревожные. Значит на их помощь вряд ли рассчитывает. Лечитесь и выздоравливайте!


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

@Blaugrana, и воротник все же попробуйте. Хоть пару часов походить. Он, конечно, не дорогой, но чтобы не покупать, попробуйте шарф сложить и вокруг шеи одеть и поносить. Особенно когда пишите что нибудь, он не даёт голове сильно наклоняться. У меня, например, от наклонов головокружение начиналось. Но у всех разное. Нужно все пробовать. Кому то одно помогает, кому то другое. Ну а нервы успокоить нужно в первую очередь.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

@горошек, родители наоборот не понимают моего состояния, поэтому на их помощь я не могу рассчитывать.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

@olga68, спасибо. Обязательно попробую этот воротник. Скажите, пожалуйста, а в жаркую погоду можно его носить? У нас просто плюс 35, не будет ли в нем жарко или подождать похолодания?


----------



## olga68 (21 Авг 2018)

Знаете, когда болит, особо о жаре и красоте то и не думают. Лишь бы помогало.


----------



## горошек (21 Авг 2018)

Blaugrana написал(а):


> Родители наоборот не понимают моего состояния, поэтому на их помощь я не могу рассчитывать


Значит рассчитывайте на помощь специалистов. И тех, кто через все это прошёл. Все перечисленные вам для поиска в инете люди сами прошли через это. Но у всех проявления разные, конечно.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

И еще у меня вопрос. Можно ли с моими проблемами летать на самолете, ездить за границу?


----------



## горошек (21 Авг 2018)

Если вы знаете, что в самолёте или в незнакомых местах у вас начнётся п а, то зачем вам это надо? Пролечитесь, и все будет можно. Лучше вас ваше состояние не оценит никто. Когда у меня был астено- невротических синдром, я отпуск провела лёжа на диване. Даже ради любимой дочери не поехала с ней на отдых в Турцию, и она из за меня осталась дома. Но сил реально не было. А вы как то не последовательны. То до универа только с подругой, а то можно ли заграницу. Лучше вас это никто не знает.


----------



## Blaugrana (21 Авг 2018)

Просто родители летят в сентябре в командировку в Испанию на неделю и хотят меня взять, поэтому я и спрашиваю. Просто я давно мечтаю увидеть Испанию, но во время этого состояния не знаю, можно или нет


----------



## горошек (21 Авг 2018)

Blaugrana написал(а):


> Просто родители летят в сентябре в командировку в Испанию на неделю и хотят меня взять, поэтому я и спрашиваю. Просто я давно мечтаю увидеть Испанию, но во время этого состояния не знаю, можно или нет


 Когда у моей дочери началась психогенная рвота, невроз там уже тоже был конкретный, собиралась с милым в ОАЭ. Сдали путёвки, потом опять выкупили. Ну плакала там разок, ну блевала... Но она была готова к этому, не придумывала себе никаких болячек и надеялась, что это пройдёт. И вам надо быть готовой к тому, что придётся что то перетерпеть, принять. О чем и говорят в рекомендованных вам видео и книгах.


----------

